# Childrens clothing in WW2



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok guys need help

My sons school has given me a whole WEEK to find clothes for him to dress in but it has to be what a child in WW2 would have worn.

I have no idea i was born in the 80's my mum was born in the 50's and my dad was born 2 years before the war finished so was in baby clothes.

HELP!!!!!!

i have tried searchign the web but can't find any pictures anywhere


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Hope these Help........................


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Try contacting the Salvation Army or the British Legion


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

boys - 

grey flannel type shorts
grandad collar shirt
tank top - preferably handknitted
schoolboy cap (just william style)
long wooly socks
good sturdy shoes
gasmask on his shoulder, leather satchel on the other

hope it helps xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

just found these too

gas masks £10 CC41 THE HOME FRONT - The CC41 Shop

rentals (pricy though - but gives you an idea of what to look for) WW2 Costume Hire

a random link with what to dress your child in http://www.stoke.gov.uk/ccm/cms-service/stream/asset/?asset_id=1547639

hand knitted tank 7/8 TANK TOP HAND KNITTED,14" CHEST.NEW,PINKY MULTI. on eBay, also, Girls' Clothing, Clothes, Shoes Accessories (end time 13-Apr-09 15:14:07 BST)

school cap
Vintage School Cap 'SCARSDALE' on eBay, also, School University, Memorabilia, Collectables (end time 29-Mar-09 19:26:39 BST)

Boys school shorts should be fine, any little girls with long grey socks? - if not i think primark sell em (i got some for daughter lol).

I hate it when you get no notice! I got 3 days last term to find and do a pirates outfit. Boys - no probs, but finding a girls one at short notice was a pain in the ass!


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks guys your a great help
xx


----------

